# looking for exp. Utility tree trimmer



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*We are looking for experienced bucket truck operators with Utility tree trimming experience. Must have clean drivers license.Work is in SC.right now. Must know how to climb. Work 4 tens. Full time. This is Utility trimming. Only people with utility experience please apply. *
email at [email protected]


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *We are looking for experienced bucket truck operators with Utility tree trimming experience. Must have clean drivers license.Work is in SC.right now. Must know how to climb. Work 4 tens. Full time. This is Utility trimming. Only people with utility experience please apply. *
> email at [email protected]



What about supervisors? I need to make much much more than any trimmer pay.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 2, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> What about supervisors? I need to make much much more than any trimmer pay.



I think you'd have to know how to sit in a pickup and do nothing for that kind of pay. 

I don't think you'll be found qualified for that position.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I think you'd have to know how to sit in a pickup and do nothing for that kind of pay.
> 
> I don't think you'll be found qualified for that position.



I would have some fun with my ghillie suit sneakin round catchin them boyz lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*we have supervisors.*



ropensaddle said:


> What about supervisors? I need to make much much more than any trimmer pay.



We need good trimmers, supervisors are all in place.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 2, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would have some fun with my ghillie suit sneakin round catchin them boyz lol



LOL! They ought to pay you extra for that.

You're outta luck. Looks like they've got the pickup trucks spoken for in South Carolina.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 2, 2009)

Are your supervisors able to do Utility Tree Trimming?
Is that a requirement?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> LOL! They ought to pay you extra for that.
> 
> You're outta luck. Looks like they've got the pickup trucks spoken for in South Carolina.



I don't want no pickup I want an office it pays better lol heck I would go out to check on those boyz on a harley! Got to have class you know!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We need good trimmers, supervisors are all in place.



Your loss my man:smoking:


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 2, 2009)

Sometimes I need subtitles.
R&S,
What did you say?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Sometimes I need subtitles.
> R&S,
> What did you say?



I said his loss for not hiring me as a super! I also indirectly said I have done those jobs far too long to be a trimmer, foreman or anything not having an office and secretary. I would enjoy a position suitable to my years of service, experience but to go back 25 years for peanut pay to work for someone with half my experience not interested


----------



## clearance (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We need good trimmers, supervisors are all in place.



Good trimmers do not need supervisors, all they need is decent paperwork. Can the supervisors trim, work?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 3, 2009)

clearance said:


> Good trimmers do not need supervisors, all they need is decent paperwork. Can the supervisors trim, work?



They need supers clearance to bring material out purchase equipment etc. Keep records however they really need to be tree men first and for many years imo. A good super will go to bat for his men get them needed equipment,raises and take care of the good help. A non tree professional with a business degree will not.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> they need supers clearance to bring material out purchase equipment etc. Keep records however they really need to be tree men first and for many years imo. A good super will go to bat for his men get them needed equipment,raises and take care of the good help. A non tree professional with a business degree will not.



fact!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Jul 9, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I think you'd have to know how to sit in a pickup and do nothing for that kind of pay.
> 
> I don't think you'll be found qualified for that position.






Oh,yes he would.
ropes very good at the sittin thing! opcorn:


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 9, 2009)

It is very revelaing when an employer can not respond to simple questions by professional tree workers, at a professional tree worker site.
My experience with Davey, and Asplund, (every line clearance tree business) on the West Coast is very low pay, illegal/undocumented workers,(oh yes, they all have fake SS cards) most of the employees are from the same town/village.
These are BIG CORPARATIONS. They employee these people and are keeping the most dangerous tree work well below what should be paid to the workers.
How do they fly under the radar, to horrible work, and LOWER the bar for the industry?
AS professionals, we need to bring this to the attention of the politicians in our local community. AS well as nationally 
I have never worked for either company. However, both work in my community.
It is not a Mexican Thing, (personel) it is BUSINESS.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> Oh,yes he would.
> ropes very good at the sittin thing! opcorn:



Lmao you :rant: now you know I ain't a slacker, just get side lined with fishin,hunting etc.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Jul 10, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao you :rant: now you know I ain't a slacker, just get side lined with fishin,hunting etc.






yea! just givin you a hard time,widh you were here to help out with this 100 plus job.
big place across street were john paul walked off.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> yea! just givin you a hard time,widh you were here to help out with this 100 plus job.
> big place across street were john paul walked off.



I started on the golf course's and may be caught up shortly! Eating lunch then back out!


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jul 10, 2009)

LMAO!!!.:agree2: I wouldn't go back to Utility work even if the pay was worth it and certainly not as a GF ..lol I was a multi-crew manual/Bucket foreman for a company not to long ago. I posted some of the pics a while back of some of the work...Fact!...Pay doesnt even come close to what we did out there..gf or crew foreman..the crap i had to do w/ some of the shottiest equip and ####### VP of the company should have killed me. 25 an hour wasnt worth that kinda misery.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2009)

Fallen Angel said:


> LMAO!!!.:agree2: I wouldn't go back to Utility work even if the pay was worth it and certainly not as a GF ..lol I was a multi-crew manual/Bucket foreman for a company not to long ago. I posted some of the pics a while back of some of the work...Fact!...Pay doesnt even come close to what we did out there..gf or crew foreman..the crap i had to do w/ some of the shottiest equip and ####### VP of the company should have killed me. 25 an hour wasnt worth that kinda misery.



Lol try that for 15 ph with 20 years experience, the illegals are heading your way soon!


----------

